
Ask HN: Anyone else noticed very poor eBay desktop site performance? - robryan
I have noticed this across multiple devices. Works okay with ad blocking but without it is overloaded with adtech, affecting both load time and page performance (6 events attached to scrolling for example).<p>No idea why they run all these display ads, if many people are getting the same performance they would be shooting themselves in the foot with all the lost sales.
======
tonydanza
Yes, I first noticed it about 9 years ago when I first created an account.
It's been that way for so long that people just accept it.

As a work around I have starting 'sniping' a little earlier, around 24 hours
before the auction ends seems to be the sweet spot, if I submit my final bid
then the post and response resolves with about 10 seconds left before the
auction end

